# Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 & 1000 Gb



## Schnitzkie (1. Juni 2010)

Bei Caseking kann man für 1.349€ eine 500 Gb große SSD OCZ Colossus LT Series bestellen. Bei Geizhals ist auch eine 1000 Gb Version für sage und schreibe 3.149,99€. Die Leistungsdaten sind verlockend aber der Preis sehr hoch.

Die Leistungsdaten: Lesen: > 260 MB/s
                           Schreiben: > 260 MB/s
                           Ø Schreiben: > 220 MB/s
                           Zugriffszeit: < 0,1 ms
                           Cache: 128 Mb 
                           Format: 3,5" Slim 
                           Anschluss: SATA-II


Quelle: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ Colossus LT Series 3,5 Zoll SATA II SSD - 500GB
OCZ Colossus 1000GB, 3.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1CLS1T) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...............................
preis durch 25 . dann eventuell ....... sonst neeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Die Colossus Reihe ist schon etwas älter und gibts auch schon länger als 1TB Variante. Oder ist das ein Refresh?


----------



## X48-Power (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Eindeutig viiiel zu teuer.... Wer soviel Geld für ne SSD ausgibt hat sie mMn nicht mehr alle. xD


----------



## orange619 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Im einfühurngs satz sprichst du von einer corsair colossus, das sollte doch ocz heissen oder?
zur news: so viel geld ab ich nich, is aber gut zu sehn, das ssds immer grösser werden, auch wenn der preis noch runter muss.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Naja, wie gesagt, die Colossus gibts auch als 1TB Version.


----------



## BigBoymann (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

dann doch lieber die hier 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drive - PCI Express - OCZ Z-Drive R2 m84 PCIe SSD 512 GB


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

@BigBoymann
Nur das man darauf nicht wirklich etwas speichern kann. Rechner aus, Daten weg  Diese Karten sind für ein völlig anderes Einsatzgebiet gedacht.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @BigBoymann
> Nur das man darauf nicht wirklich etwas speichern kann. Rechner aus, Daten weg  Diese Karten sind für ein völlig anderes Einsatzgebiet gedacht.


Was würde das für einen Sinn ergeben, dann könnte man ja gleich auf RAM zurückgreifen oder geht es bei den Karten um eine Art RAM Ersatz mit wesentlich mehr Speicherkapazität?

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

@DaStash
Es ist eine Art Ram Ersatz. Grade wen man sehr große Datenmengen bearbeiten muss, macht das durchaus Sinn. Für den Heimgebrauch, völlig unnötig, aber in einigen professionellen Bereichen eine enorme Beschleunigung. Gibt auch Modelle die weitaus mehr Platz bieten. 
Auch kann man darauf sehr schnelle virtuelle Arbeitsumgebungen schaffen. U.s.w.! Solche Karten gabs schon lange vor SSD Platten.


----------



## Madman1209 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

So ein Käse, das ist eine regulär nutzbare Festplatte... siehe hier:
OCZ Z-Drive R2 m84 PCI-Express SSD OCZ Technology

NAND-Speicher braucht in diesem Fall keinen Erhaltungsstrom... sonst wäre dein USB-Stick auch leer sobald du ihn abziehst, was ja hoffentlich nicht der Fall ist


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Ah, danke für die Erklärung. Deshalb auch der stolze Preis. 

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

@Madman1209
Hast recht, ich hab die Dinger verwechselt. Wie nennen sich die anderen Teile die man ausschließlich als Zwischenspeicher verwenden kann? Die sehen genauso aus. 

@DaStash
Ich hatte unrecht. Da Anwednungsgebiet stimmt, aber das ist nicht so ganz das was ich dachte das es das ist. Madman1209 hat recht, ist doch eine richtige Platte. Sogar Bootbar.


----------



## Madman1209 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Jo, ohne diese Abdeckung sehen die echt verflucht gleich aus  Aber das Problem bleibt doch: Woher kriegen wir jetzt alle diese Dinger für WENIG Geld  Meine Falcon ist zwar auch nicht langsam, aber auf 800 MB/s komm ich dann doch nicht ganz  Wäre schon was Feines wenn die SSD-Technik bzw der Speicher ENDLICH mal billiger werden...


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Aber wie hießen diese Karten noch mal wo man nur zwischenspeichern kann? Die hatten doch einen bestimmten Namen und gibts eigentlich schon lange. 

Naja, es wird noch ein paar Jahre dauern bis SSD generell die mechanischen Platten ablösen werden. Eine 1TB SSD für 200€ würde ich mir gefallen lassen. Aktuelle SSDs sind mir viel zu klein im bezahlbaren Bereich. Und nur das OS drauf nutzt mir auch herzlich wenig. Schön das Windows schneller startet und vielleicht auch Word oder andere kleinen Programme schnell starten, aber was wenn ich doch etwas bearbeiten will das größer ist?


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Aber wie hießen diese Karten noch mal wo man nur zwischenspeichern kann? Die hatten doch einen bestimmten Namen und gibts eigentlich schon lange.


"dynamic" Random Access Memory Cards, also RAM Cards mit flüchtigem Speicherverhalten wahrscheinlich, ein anderer Speicher kommt m. M. n. dafür nicht in Frage. 

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

 Einfach Ram Karten oder i-Ram Karten. Die sehen genauso aus. Sorry für meinen Fehler, aber wie oft beschäftigt man sich schon mit grade dieser Technik


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Bis solche SSD's mal so billig werden wie normale HDD's wird noch ne verdammt lange zeit vergehen !


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Für 99,99% aller Privatuser völlig uninteressant. Vor allem gibt's 500-GB-SSDs in wenigen Jahren vielleicht für ein Zehntel des Preises.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

@Kaktus: Einfach die Dateien rüberschaufeln auf die SSD wenn du grad mit ihnen arbeitest 

Für CAD ist sowas ja ganz interessant, packste halt grad dein aktuelles Pojekt drauf und wenn du mit dem fetig bist kommts auf ne normale HDD. Filme und Bilder etc genauso.

Meist haste ja nicht 100 GB die du gleichzeitig brauchst sondern halt mal 5 GB oder 10GB. Optimal wäre halt wenn die Programme das on-the-fly selbst machen würden, man also nur nen Speicherbereich freigibt auf der SSD und die dann selbst die oft benutzten und zeitkritischen Daten rüberschaufeln. 

Den Ansatz gibts ja mit dieser Hybrid-Platte aus SSD und normaler HDD. Bin gespannt wie gut sie die Verwaltung hinbekommen. Wenn das passt, dann ist das Ding der P/L Sieger für den Heimanwender.

Für uns ist es ja so, das man mal die paar GB brauch, dann nächstes mal die paar GB und so weiter. Nen großer Teil bleibt aber halt auch mal ne Woche oder länger einfach so rumliegen  FÜr den Datenbestand brauchste echt keine SSD.

In nem Unternehmen kanns halt ganz anders aussehen. In ner Datenbank brauchst halt unter umständen echt 100% täglich mehrfach, da packst dann halt alles drauf. Die haben aber auch mit solchen Preisen kein Problem.

Denk nen Heimanwender brauch mehr als 500 GB nicht die nächsten paar Jahre. Da wird eher der VRAM und RAM Allgemein wichtiger auszubauen. GPU´s kränkeln bei Berechnungen ja teils an der "geringen" Ram größe. Wird sich aber wohl "nur" verdoppeln in absehbarer Zeit. Dadurch das FullHD die standart Auflösung geworden ist, und die Programme kaum mehr RAM brauchen im privaten Bereich, gibts da keine großen Sprünge. 4GB reichen ja meist völlig aus. Beim Vram wirds ab 2-3GB wohl im privaten Bereich auch keine weiteren Steigerungen mehr geben, weil einfach in games es dann keinen wirklich sichtbaren Unterschied mehr macht, und halt auch erstmal diese Ramgröße weit verbreitet sein muss.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

Mal so ne Frage am rande...würde es sich den lohnen eine SSD für Windows zu nehmen und ne HDD für daten, spiele und filem ?


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue SSD-Festplatte OCZ Colossus mit 500 Gb*

@Skysnake
Was macht das für ein Sinn wenn ich Daten erst auf die SSD schaufeln muss bevor ich damit flott arbeiten kann? Wenn ich hier mal wieder was machen will brauche ich auch mehr als nur mal eben 5-10GB. Und für CAD ist das eben höchst uninteressant, weil es da fatal ist generell auslagern zu müssen, da ist auch eine SSD viel zu langsam dafür. Oder was glaubst du warum meine Rechner 6GB haben? Eben, für CAD. 

Auch würde ich mir wünschen generell auf mechanische Teile verzichten zu können, grade beim Server da mir dann die Kühlung viel leichter fällt. Nur ist das alles eben noch viel zu teuer und daher für ich uninteressant. Ob Windows schneller startet interessiert mich wenig. Ob das 30 Sekunden dauert oder 2 Minuten, was solls. Es nutzt mir auch nichts wenn der Explorer sofort da ist, ich dann aber bei Datenzugriffen, grade bei Daten die ich mal nach längerem wieder benötige auf die lahme mechanische Platte warten muss. ICh sehe in einer kleinen SSD derzeit gar keinen wirklichen Sinn. Wer nur Word und ein paar Kleinigkeiten stetig verwendet, schön, der kann sich über schnellere Starts freuen, wer aber ein bisschen mehr machen möchte, nutzt die SSD nichts. 

Was den V-Ram betrifft.... aktuell kann nicht mal eine 5870 mit 2GB V-Ram wirklich was anfangen. Tests zeigen doch das die 2GB erst einen Vorteil weit jenseits von Full-HD bringen. Aber langfristig wird 2GB sicherlich Standard. Warum auch nicht. 

Und was die 4GB Ram betrifft.... ist auch wieder die Frage was der Nutzer macht. Wer nur spielen wird, der wird mit 4GB noch lange leben können, wer aber auch mal mehrere Dinge parallel macht, der kann mehr als 4GB gut gebrauchen. Aber in der Masse stehen wir schon so lange bei 4GB fest, aufgrund mangelnder 64bit Progamme, das man sich da kaum Sorgen machen muss. 

Naja... alles in allem hoffe ich auf günstigere SSDs die auch noch größer werden. Derzeit warte ich auf die neuen 3TB Platten und hoffe das dann die 2TB Platten etwas günstiger werden. Nur warum da alle auf diesen Green und Eco Mist setzen, verstehe wer will.

@LOGIC
Entscheide selbst. Wenn du außer dem OS und vielleicht Word nichts weiter auf der SSD hast, was glaubst du was dann schnell ladet und was nicht? Windows läd schnell, Word startet schnell, Explorer startet schnell.... das wars. Alles was nicht auf der SSD ist, startet genauso langsam wie immer.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Naja, die Green und Eco Linien machen für SErverfarmen etc schon was aus. Das summiert sich halt einfach in der Masse.

Was CAD angeht, so komm ich mit 4GB ziemlich gut aus eigentlich. Ich kenns halt nur von ner Bekannten, das sie teils das Laden wirklich nervt, wenn se irgendwelche Baugruppen lädt. Sowas halt auf SSD wäre schon net schlecht. 

Den Hauptsinn für SSD´s seh ich aber in Datenbankanwendungen. 

Es gibt sicher Anwendungsbreiche, wos net ist diese zu beschleunigen, aber ja es hält sich ahlt wirklich in Grenzen. 

Große Datensätze aber auf ne SSD packen die ich nur selten brauch find ich unsinnig. Wenn ich alle x Monate mal was brauch, dann wart ich halt mal 10 sec länger drauf. Das macht den Kohl auch net fett.

PS: Was ich meinte mit Daten hin und her scheffeln ist, wenn man nen Projekt hat, an dem man ne Woche oder länger arbeitet, oder an dem mehrere Leute parallel arbeiten. Wenns ne eimal saison ist, dann geb ich dir recht machts kein Sinn. Wos interessant ist, arbeitet man ja aber normal schon etwas länger dran als nen Tag.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

Oh weh.. Baugruppen laden  

Ich versteh schon was du meinst. Trotzdem, ich bin der Typ Anwender der auf alle Daten schnell zugreifen möchte. Ein Grund warum ich z.B. in meinem Rechner mehrere Festplatten verwende. So kann ich, grade wenn ich mehrere Dinge mache, diese von verschiedenen Platten laden so das sich die Ladezeiten verkürzen wenn sich Datentransfers überschneiden sollten. Das macht schon ziemlich was aus. 

SSDs haben aber neben der Performance aber noch ganz andere Vorteile. Keine mechanischen Komponenten. Sie können eigentlich nicht überhitzen (sofern Sohn/Tocher oder sonst wer das Ding nicht in den Ofen packt) und sich auch kleiner. Sofern alle kommenden SSDs im 2,5" Format bleiben, könnte man auch die Gehäuse weiterhin verkleinern oder bestehenden Gehäuse mit besserem Luftstrom zu konzipieren. Diese Liste könnte ich noch weiter vorsetzten. Das Argument das es ja Notebook Platten gibt im 2,5" Format, zählt hier nicht, da derzeit im Desktop Markt eben 3,5" Standard ist. 

Desto schneller die mechanischen Platten verschwinden und durch SSDs, auch große SSDs ersetzt werden, desto besser.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Jup Notebooks hab ich ganz vergessen. Da zählt natürlich die Stromersparnis extrem.

Für Firmen ist die Energieeinsparung aber wohl im Vergleich zum Mehrpreis zu gering.

HDD werden wohl nicht ganz wegfallen, grad zur Datensicherung ist es halt gut was großes billiges zu haben, fast egal wie langsam es ist. Deswegen gibts ja auch noch massenhaft Bänder. 

Für nen HPTC PC (oder wie die nochmal heisen ) sind die natürlich auch sehr schick, weil halt klein leise und kühl.

Ich denk aber nicht, das die Preise unter die von HDD fallen werden in den nächsten Jahren/Jahrzehnten. 

Wie gesagt wenn man "faul/bequen" ist, dann ist ne 3TB SSD natürlich das Optimum, weil man halt sich keine Dedanken machen muss. Grad für Firmen wo sich Denken auch lohnt finanziell, da wirds wohl immer Platten geben, und ich werd wohl auch sehr sehr lange zumindest nen Datenhalden HDD haben 

PS: ich bin Student, daher doch etwas mehr aufs sparen aus. Wenn ich mal fertig bin und richtig gut Geld verdien, werd ich mich mit weniger als nem 24 Zoll Dualmonitpr System und ner großen SSD im PC + max Ramausbau auch nicht mehr zufrieden geben  Die Stunde mehr Zeit im Jahr rechtfertigt dann ja fast schon die Kosten


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

Ah... vorsicht mit der Aussage "Jahrzehnt". Überleg mal was sich in den letzten 10 Jahren alles im PC Bereich, oder besser, im gesamten Elektronikbereich, getan hat. Hättest du vor 10 Jahren jemanden gesagt was man heute mit einem Handy alles machen kann, hätten die die Herren/Damen mit ihren primitiven Mobilklötzern und den tonnen schweren Laptops eins über gebraten. 

Ich weiß grade nicht wer, aber irgend einer der großen Hersteller meinte das in ca. 3 Jahren mechanische Festplatten langsam vom Markt verschwinden werden und die Preise sich bis dahin an aktuelle Festplatten angepasst haben.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Hmm kann ich mir direkt nicht vorstellen. Die Preise für Rams sind ja auch relativ stabiel. Gut die haben sich von MB auf GB vergrößert, aber es stagniert ja seit längerem. Den Sprung von GB zu TB im RAM Bereich haben wir ja nicht. Da ist bischen die Luft raus.

Naja, ich denke in 10 Jahren wirste neue PC´s nur noch mit SSD kaufen können, aber die HDD wird wohl auch noch dann als MAssendatenspeicher verfügbar sein, und wenns inHybridlösungen der Fall ist. Ich kanns mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, das SSD´s im TB Bereich so schnell kommen werden. HDD´s sind da einfach billiger.

Für Firmen muss man schauen ob die SSD die HDD ganz verdrängt. die Bänder werden wir wohl noch sehr sehr sehr lange haben  da einfach sau billig und schön kompakt. 

Und was Handys vor 10 Jahren anging, so hab ich damals schon gedacht, das die Dinger wohl mal deutlich kleiner werden, da einfach zu unpraktisch für den Massenmarkt. WIE LEistungsfähig die heute sind hab ich damals aber mir nicht träumen lassen, wobei mir die heutigen teils schon ZU klein sind und ZU viel können, dafür aber auch schweine teuer sind.

PS: Motorolla Knochen das war noch nen "Handy"  Wenn ich mir allein die Antenne vorstell  die ist länger als ganze Handys heute


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

Rams haben wenig mit SSDs zu tun. Unterschiedliche Chiptechnik. Und Rams müssen weitaus höhere Transferraten erreichen als aktuelle SSDs. Das kann man nicht vergleichen. 

Von Hybridlösungen halte ich nichts. Das ist ja eigentlich noch teurer. Zwei unterschiedliche Techniken miteinander zu kombinieren, entsprechende Controller Chips u.s.w.! Das kann nichts werden. 

Bänder werden ja auch nur noch verwendet weil sie extrem leicht zu lagern und dazu sehr unempfindlich sind. 

Und was die Handy betrifft.... wie recht du hast. Wenn ich mir die Leute so ansehe welche die tollen Handys mit 100 Funktionen haben, es wird gar nicht wirklich genutzt. Es ist fast immer nur noch Sch...z Vergleich. Ganz im ernst, wenn ich mir alleine den Wecker ansehe den meine Freundin sich geholt hat, der mag ja toll aussehen, aber ich kann das Ding nicht mal richtig stellen. ZU viele Knöpfe und Funktionen durch die ich mich wühlen muss. Da vermisse ich die alten Klapperwecker auf die man noch ordentlich drauf hauen konnte ohne angst zu haben das die in tausend Plastiksplitter zerbrechen. 

Aber egal wie, alles was den Massenmarkt erobert und gut ist, und das sind SSDs, wird mit der Zeit günstiger. Man denke nur an die ersten TFTs. Sau teuer und klein, und heute bekommt man 22" und 24" Minitore hinter her geschmissen. Mein damaliger 19" CRT hatte knapp 1000DM gekostet, mein aktueller 22" TFT grade mal 150€. Daran hatte man damals auch nicht geglaubt weil es immer hieß, TFTs sind eben sau teuer in der Herstellung.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Klar, mit dem Massenmarkt wird viele billiger, zumal die Herstellungsverfahren besser werden.

Was Ram/SSD angeht, so ist klar, dass das andere Techniken sind, aber beides sind halt Microchips. Da muss man halt schauen in wie weit da noch optimierungen in der Herstellung liegen, und genau da seh ich halt wenig Potenzial, da einfach die Techniken schon recht gut beherrscht sind. Was aber klar ist, so 1 Euro pro GB sollte in 1-3 Jahren wohl recht normal sein. Atm wird da einfach der Vorreiterpreisaufschlag draufgehauen. Die Entwicklungskosten etc müssen halt erstmal rein und die Kapazitäten sind wohl auch noch nicht sooo riesig.

Was die Kombination von Techniken angeht, so seh ich da wie gesagt halt die Möglichkeit das es nen echter Hit wird der beide Welten gut kombiniert, aber ne leichte AUfgabe wirds sicher nicht. Hatte man aber auch mit anderen Sachen,wo man Sachen kombiniert hat. Man muss halt mal schauen wie gut sies lösen. Potenzial ist auf jedenfall genug da.

Was Bänder angeht, so stehen bei uns in der Uni davon meterweise die Bandroboter rum  und wo anders siehts auch net groß anders aus. Allein für die Datensicherung brauchst halt verdammt viel Platz. Nimmste dann noch irgendwelche Messreihen etc etc dazu, dann ist das BAnd halt optimal. Klein, billig und große Danmengen auf einem Band. Das es jetzt bis zu ner Minute dauert, das man an seine Daten kann stört eigentlich nicht wirklich, weil meistens muss man eh das nicht nutzen, spart aber gewaltige Summen ein.

PS: Ich hab noch nen aufziehbaren Wecker daheim  Den nehm ich wenn ich 100% sicher gehen will das ich aufsteh


----------



## robsta (1. Juni 2010)

1000 Gb Version für sage und schreibe *3.149,99€ 
*


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich ziemlich froh bin mit dem Start der Rechner aufgewachsen zu sein. Wenn ich bedenke das der erste Rechner an dem ich gesessen habe ein IBM AT war und der erste PC zu Hause ein C64 war und mir dann vor Augen halte woran ich jetzt in diesem Moment sitze, ist es ziemlich erstaunlich was sich alles getan hat. 

Daher denke ich das SSDs gar nicht mehr so lange brauchen bis man da locker 2GB Platten für unter 200€ kaufen kann. Es hat ja im Grunde eben erst mit SSDs angefangen. Und ich denke die Möglichkeiten sind noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft. Es war bisher nicht nötig Chips mit mehr Datenplatz zu schaffen. Wozu auch? Ram? So gesehen hätte man damals, als ich meinen ersten eigenen PC von meinem Geld gekauft hätte (P133 8MB Ram), jeden ausgelacht der erzählt hätte das er 4GBB Module verbauen kann. Damals war meine Festplatte grade mal 1,2GB groß und damit schon 200MB größer als der damalige Schnitt. 

Mein Stiefvater arbeitet bei Lufthansa System die Daten für den gesamten Frankfurter Flughafen, die Deutsche Bank und die Dresdner Bank sichern. Die haben 9 Stockwerke tief unter der Erde einen Fußballfeld großen Serverraum. Da stehen Bandroboter drin die ihre Bänder derart schnell mit Luftdruck durch die Gegend schießen das man diese mit bloßem Auge kaum sehen kann. So langsam sind die da auch beim auslesen nicht. Daten werden Minütlich gesichert, da spielt Zeit eine große Rolle. 

Ach, ich hab auch schon gesagt das ich einen alten Rappelwecker will. Aber das würde ja nicht zum sonstigen Interieur in unserer Wohnung passen


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Och die alten Dinger sehen teils recht stylisch aus, nur aufziehen darfste net vergessen und se ticken halt teils sau laut 

So back to topic:

Klar gibts auch schnelle Bandroboter, aber normal dauerts halt so 30 sec und im ungünstigsten Fall halt ne Minute rum bis du auf deine Daten zugreifen kannst. Kann halt auch passieren das drölf Leute halt gleichzeitig meinen sie müssten jetzt irgend nen Mist holen  

Das aber nicht normal, daher reicht nen normaler Bandroboter auch aus. Ist einfach billiger und macht seinen job genauso gut.

Btw. bei uns in der Uni wird bei jedem speichern direkt ne Schattenkopie erstellt, du kannst also jeden Stand den du willst zurückholen  Und dazu gibts noch Sicherung in ner andere Uni und wir sichern deren Daten+ halt die normale lokale Sicherung. Sprich die Daten sind teils 4 fach vorhanden 

Was das aufwachsen mit PC angeht, so teil ich deine Meinung. Die ganzen PC Kiddies wissen doch garnemme was Dos ist, und wie man selbst nen Lan aufbaut, oder wie nen PC eigentlich funktioniert aber hauptsache man kann sich irgendwelche Trojaner/Viren zusammenklicken 

Unser erster PC daheim war nen C64  dann nen 286er mit glaub 66 MHz rum und ner 64 MB Festplatte glaub ich wars. Hatten dann später mal ne neue gekauft mit hundert MB rum glaub die sackre teuer war. Windows auf 12 Disketten etc  Hach das waren noch Zeiten. Ram waren glaub 4MB oder 8 beim ersten echten PC.

Dann kam der mit 266 MHz und TURBOTASTE  Da hat man sich noch gefragt, warums das Ding eigentlich gibt  Wers so blöd und macht das aus?  Naja OC war damals noch garkein Thema. Glaub gabs im Bios eigentlich auch keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für und einem war die Hardware auch VIEL zu schade  

Tjaja und irgendwann die erste 1GB platte  und dann gings rasend schnell weiter.

So noch bezüglich SSD. Das Problem ist halt, früher hatteste noch keine Fertigungstechniken für HDD, CPU´s etc. Das ist alles erst gekommen und hat zu großen Leistungssteigerungen beigetragen. Die Technologie zur Herstellung der SSD Cips ist aber schon da. Daher wird sich da wohl nicht so viel tun vermute ich.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (1. Juni 2010)

Die SSD's werden nich größer. Nur gestapelt.

Formfaktor ist hier 3,5".. nicht 2.5"


----------



## Roxa-Core (1. Juni 2010)

3000€? dafür bau ich mir 5 hardcore pc's


----------



## Curtis James Jackson (1. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, denken die etwa das wir das Geld aus dem Arsch herauszaubern. Eine Festplatte kostet 3000 Euro man. Für diese Kohle kann man sich schon High End PC locker besorgen.


----------



## Outlaw15 (1. Juni 2010)

Klingt verlockend...aber der Preis geht garnicht 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Xion4 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich find das ganze auch nicht gerade ne News wert, Alternate hat die schon mindestens seit Januar gelistet...


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Curtis James Jackson schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, denken die etwa das wir das Geld aus dem Arsch herauszaubern. Eine Festplatte kostet 3000 Euro man. Für diese Kohle kann man sich schon High End PC locker besorgen.


Aha, und der PC verpackt dann auch Datenbankanfragen von 100 Leuten? 

Solche Platten sind nicht für Ottonormalo User gedacht, sondenr für Poweruser und den Serverbereich. Da bringen sie ihre volle LEistung und werden auch dort an ihre Grenzen getrieben.

Oder denkste irgendwer brauch daheim ne PCI-E 8x Karte mit 3,5 GB/s lesen? Ich glaub keiner. Solche Karten findeste bei Alternate aber auch im TB Bereich!


----------



## SmileMonster (2. Juni 2010)

Für 200€ is se gekauft!  Und zu meinem Vorredner, das ist aber kein " Ich hab ne Serverfarm im Keller" Forum und Du glaubst nicht wie ich mich über 3,5Gb/s Read freuen würde. Ist es nicht Völlig normal dass man bei soner News erstmal den Nutzen für sich selber sucht. Ich stimm dir aber in der Hoffnung, dass die Zeit der mechanischen Elemente im PC bald vorbei ist, zu. 
MfG Smile


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (2. Juni 2010)

also 500GB und 245MB Lesen also viel ist das  nicht wo sie ja so neu sein soll naja


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

Ja schon klar das dies kein "Ich hab ne Serverfarm im Keller" Forum ist.  Hey der Satz hat style 

Es sollte aber wohl jedem klar sein, das nen Normaluser damit halt rein garnichts anfangen kann. Allein deswegen ist das Produkt aber nicht unsinnig oder schlecht, nur halt nicht für einen selbst als Zielgruppe.

Mit nem Sportwagen kannste auch nicht in der Wüste fahre, deswegen ist so ne Karre aber nicht schlecht, sondern nur bischen Fehl am Platz


----------

